# Buying a boat without title



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone been through this? Looking at one, but I have reservations about it. Any advice is appreciated. I'm guessing I have to apply for one, but what if it's stolen? I dunno


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

As long as its under 14' you are fine as no title is needed. You can call the division of Watercraft and ask them to run the HULL id on the boat


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I think you can do it but there's quite a few hoops ... you'll need bill of sale for sure, do some sort of title search if you can ... if the owner of the boat had one and lost it it's pretty easy to get a replacement ... if it's from another state that doesn't title them you'll need BOS notarized from seller in state of origin ... you can understand there may be some folks out there that ... and I know this may be hard to believe  but they might try to sell a boat they stole or don't properly own  as has been mentioned, start w/DOW or maybe Oh.BMV, I believe they do the titles for boats and motors as well as vehicles ... if it has OH numbers, or any state for that matter, that would be a lot of help to BMV


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree with what said above. Also any motor is over 10 hp in ohio it needs a title also. That another can of worms to get into.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

Bought my boat in Michigan, it had Ohio titles. In Michigan you don't need a notary. Got it all the way home, Ohio BMV said NO SIR, GOOD LUCK.

Back to the dealer in Michigan, had to track down the old owner in OHIO, you can tell where this is going....hours and dollars.

Do your research, I assume you may have more time and money involved without a title all together.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've done it and it's an involved process. Had to;
Track down last known owner and send him a certified letter explaining I will auction boat off for unpaid storage. He called me to ask what's up and I explained it's just to get a clear title, he was okay with that. Had to advertise in a local paper for the auction and save a copy of that. had an "auction" (no one showed). Bought boat, made a bill of sale. Then you can title it.
People at the ODNR were very nice and explained to whole process to me.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

WALK AWAY


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

Depends on size. Under 14' there is not title. They run the hull numbers and you sign a paper saying you didnt steal it etc etc. I just did it with a 13' 9" aluminum


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I can write a book... don't walk run..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just check with the dmv. they can steer you right. in Indiana you need to have a bill of sale then file in court against the last known owner for a title. the court will send out a summons to the last known owner. when they don't show or dispute then the court will issue a court order for the dmv to issue a title in your name. it cost 140.00 to file the court case the last time I filed.
sherman


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

No title no money...…………………...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

No title, don't touch it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

to many people just say don't buy it. but if its a good price and the bmv will issue you a title then why not buy it. don't listen to any of us back yard lawyers. find out from the the source make a call to the bmv or make a trip to the bmv and have them write down what you can do.
sherman


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Why put yourself in this situation? Titles Prove Ownership!!

Why can't you get a title? Previous seller bought outside ohio and does want to pay taxes to get a legit ohio title?

*Just so you're aware, if you buy this boat over 14ft an its reported stolen, you lose the boat, money, and catch a charge for receiving stolen property. No title, no registration , no using it....

Is it worth the gamble?*



I bought a motor on ebay from a marina in South carolina. Seller said I'll get you a title. Never happened. I got odnr watercraft headquarters in columbus look into the matter via a serial number. Seller still had a lien on it!!!!!!! SC natural resources office and Odnr got me a title after seller was forced to pay lien off or face jail


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

If the deal is on the up and up , why not make the deal contingent on seller getting the title?


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Since OP not responded since 10-11 he probably bought the boat anyways and screwed himself


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with sherm been there had no trouble, just did what dmv said to do.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ShaneMC said:


> Since OP not responded since 10-11 he probably bought the boat anyways and screwed himself


No wifi in the pokey


----------

